# Vintage Zenith automatic surf with bracelet if possible



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Vintage Zenith automatic surf with bracelet if possible*


View Advert


I am looking for something in stainless steel, a Zenith automatic from the 1960s or 1970s. Preferably on an original bracelet if possible, but this is not essential. Regarding condition I can be fairly flexible, I don't mind some wear and tear, so try me. But condition will obviously reflect the price. WHY

Thanks for reading.

I have a UK address. .. If needed, but I would prefer international shipping.

Cheers Martin :laugh: :thumbsup:




*Advertiser*

martinzx



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Back to the top


----------

